# ADA Amazonia Light?



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience/opinions on this stuff? I am finding almost no info on it. I have never used aquasoil and want to on my next tank. I find Amazonia and it's start up process a little intimidating to say the least. Thus the Light version looks very attractive. I don't mind slower growth, actually I would prefer it.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Haven't tried the light but I do have the regular and love it. I did DSM with it so I didn't have to do any water changes and my tank was insta cycled when I flooded it after about 6 weeks.

Dan


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

sevendust111 said:


> Does anyone have any experience/opinions on this stuff? I am finding almost no info on it. I have never used aquasoil and want to on my next tank. I find Amazonia and it's start up process a little intimidating to say the least. Thus the Light version looks very attractive. I don't mind slower growth, actually I would prefer it.


I don't use ADA anything in my tanks, so I can't speak about this from personal experience. Below is more information about it. How much of it is PR speak, I don't know. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9860466-post1.html


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

It's a very simple process for the regular grade. You either have to filter with carbon for the first month or do a fish less cycle. Nothing still beats ADA for low tech tanks imo. Not even controsoil.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Dman911 said:


> Haven't tried the light but I do have the regular and love it. I did DSM with it so I didn't have to do any water changes and my tank was insta cycled when I flooded it after about 6 weeks.
> 
> Dan


With work and my home life a dry start isn't really possible for me.

Bump:


Smooch said:


> I don't use ADA anything in my tanks, so I can't speak about this from personal experience. Below is more information about it. How much of it is PR speak, I don't know.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9860466-post1.html


Thanks. I have seen the literature but I was hoping for some personal testimony. I am worried about the pr aspect like you said and wanted to make sure it isn't a gimmick. I have EI ferts so I don't mind if it's lower in nutrient content. Actually I like the idea of slightly slower growth. I think the color would go well with Okho stone and La Plata sand too.


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't have any direct input on the "Light" version, but after switching to Controsoil, I don't plan on going back to ADA. The setup is easy without the usual spikes and cycle issues, and the ex-fine size in black or brown covers all my low and high tech tank needs. Price on Amazon for the 10L fluctuates between $43-49 shipped which again swayed me.

Again... not the first hand experience you're after, just where I'm at (and happy) since switching.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I put AS light into my tank about 6 weeks ago (had sand previously). The tank has two mature canister filters on it, and I did the swap with fish still in the tank - no issues. Plant growth is good (at least compared to the sand), and I have had no algae issues (I am running CO2 and dosing Excel).


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't know what the concern over PR would be. It's just a version of AS with a less organic material. Pretty much as the "PR" says: "the newcomer aquarium hobbyists and even hobbyists with some experience may feel it’s difficult to handle their aquariums particularly during the initial setup period. When Amazonia soil is used in an aquarium where aquatic plants have not grown big yet, the rich organic compounds and nitrogen contained in Amazonia leach into the water and sometimes cause cloudiness or colored water and algal growth in the tank. These problems will eventually be resolved when aquatic plants grow large and cover the substrate surface, but until such an environment is established in the tank, the frequent water change is needed to keep the aquarium in a good condition. Amazonia Light containing less organic compounds and nitrogen reduces the chance of problems during the initial setup period of an aquarium."

It took me a few years to get around to finally trying Amazonia and I think it's great. The initial ammonia is no big deal with frequent large water changes for the first month and a seasoned filter. I've never had a problem growing foreground plants with inert gravel and EI dosing, but AS grew them faster and thicker.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

LOL! The better question is why are people bothered by mentioning PR speak? 

Whether somebody uses any ADA substrate or not, cycles are going to go their their course. Does this substrate come with a magic wand that somehow makes the process different than from any other substrate? No, it doesn't.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Smooch said:


> LOL! The better question is why are people bothered by mentioning PR speak?
> 
> Whether somebody uses any ADA substrate or not, cycles are going to go their their course. Does this substrate come with a magic wand that somehow makes the process different than from any other substrate? No, it doesn't.


Yes it does... An inert substrate does not cycle your tank you need to add ammonia. Its not a magic wand but it is 1 less step to worry about.

Dan


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Smooch said:


> LOL! The better question is why are people bothered by mentioning PR speak?
> 
> Whether somebody uses any ADA substrate or not, cycles are going to go their their course. Does this substrate come with a magic wand that somehow makes the process different than from any other substrate? No, it doesn't.


Because it's the same crap I've heard about ADA products as long as I've been on the forum. People who've never tried any of them speak as though they have and of course 99% of those opinions based on no actual experience are negative. If someone has tried anyone's product then I'm glad to hear their opinion. If someone hasn't and drones on with their negative comments based mostly on the price I'd as soon they just keep it to themselves.

It does include a magic wand. You just have to reach down into the bag and find it.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Jeff5614 said:


> Because it's the same crap I've heard about ADA products as long as I've been on the forum. People who've never tried any of them speak as though they have and of course 99% of those opinions based on no actual experience are negative. If someone has tried anyone's product then I'm glad to hear their opinion. If someone hasn't and drones on with their negative comments based mostly on the price I'd as soon they just keep it to themselves.
> 
> It does include a magic wand. You just have to reach down into the bag and find it.


So, this is really about you being offended because not everybody buys into all ADA hype. You could have just said that and made it easier for yourself. I didn't mention anything about price by the way. 

Regardless, there is no magic here. ADA soils are full of ammonia, Instead of making claims about how this substrate is so much different, why don't they just explain it? Put it in bold print on the front of the bag... "Needs To Be Cycled". Whether a substrate is full of ammonia or it is physically added, it needs to be dealt with the same way.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

I wonder if Amazonia was $10 a bag how many people would use and recommend it? I use it and I feel its worth every penny and if others can't afford the price tag or choose not to because they don't feel the benefits are worth the cost I have no problem with that. But call it what it is don't bash a product you haven't used because you feel its over priced compared to the little extras it provides. I can promise you if it was the price of blasting sand we would have a band wagon of people here calling blasting sand garbage. The fact is both all substrates have their benefits. When comparing products I don't include the price in the equation because its all about the product. If the price is not worth the gains then I would say that's a personal decision but it does not affect the quality of a product. I will say that I feel Amazonia is a great product for what its intended to do....grow plants. Is it worth the money... well that's a personal choice that others will have to make but I find it hard to say you can do so without using the product.

Dan


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Again, I didn't say anything about price. I'm not go argue about that as that is not what the issue is. 

When ADA decides to deal with their ammonia issues and disclose it to all the unsuspecting people that buy it, only to go on places such as Amazon and complain about ammonia spikes, I'll shut up about it. 

I do not like the look of ADA, so I will never buy it. If were it free, I still would not put it in my tank. It does nothing for me. I'm not going to apologize for that.

There are far bigger things in life to be offended by.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Dman911 said:


> I wonder if Amazonia was $10 a bag how many people would use and recommend it? I use it and I feel its worth every penny and if others can't afford the price tag or choose not to because they don't feel the benefits are worth the cost I have no problem with that. But call it what it is don't bash a product you haven't used because you feel its over priced compared to the little extras it provides. I can promise you if it was the price of blasting sand we would have a band wagon of people here calling blasting sand garbage. The fact is both all substrates have their benefits. When comparing products I don't include the price in the equation because its all about the product. If the price is not worth the gains then I would say that's a personal decision but it does not affect the quality of a product. I will say that I feel Amazonia is a great product for what its intended to do....grow plants. Is it worth the money... well that's a personal choice that others will have to make but I find it hard to say you can do so without using the product.
> 
> Dan



Well said.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Smooch said:


> Again, I didn't say anything about price. I'm not go argue about that as that is not what the issue is.
> 
> When ADA decides to deal with their ammonia issues and disclose it to all the unsuspecting people that buy it, only to go on places such as Amazon and complain about ammonia spikes, I'll shut up about it.
> 
> ...


Its an enriched substrate???? If people don't know this when they purchase it I would question their ability to read. I can totally respect not liking the look of it, we all have our preferences. You seem pretty angered by ADA products in general for someone who has never purchased them? IDK just kind of comes across as a personal vendetta rather than an opinion with merit, like I want to be different and I hate band wagon jumpers kind of thing. Just my impression and not trying to argue over it. You are well entitled to your opinion as is everyone and is the purpose of this thread.

Dan


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Smooch said:


> Again, I didn't say anything about price. I'm not go argue about that as that is not what the issue is.
> 
> When ADA decides to deal with their ammonia issues and disclose it to all the unsuspecting people that buy it, only to go on places such as Amazon and complain about ammonia spikes, I'll shut up about it.
> 
> ...


Undisclosed ammonia issues? I knew a conspiracy was going to be involved, lol.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

If you haven't used something, it's very difficult or pretty much impossible to ascertain it's worth.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Wooah....I come back to my post a few hours later to this surprise. Didn't realize this would be such a controversial topic. I only posted about the pr of the product because of a poster in this thread and also a thread over at UK Aquatic.

Could we get back on topic please? Money is not really an issue as the tank is going to be a 24.1 cube. If I go ADA, I am probably gonna get a 9L of Amazonia and La Plata. Shipped will probably be about 100 bucks. Not like I am buying 5 bags of the stuff. Getting a light from sbreef so saving some serious money in that dept.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Although you can grow healthy plants with pretty much any substrate, I do think that AS is the best substrate going. That being said there are several things to look out for when using AS, especially since it's loaded with Ammonia. If you do these things it should startup clean, clear and pretty much algae-free.

Keep in mind these are PREVENTIVE things, not that you couldn't be successful without doing them, but this would increase the likelihood of success with any type of setup in terms of light and plant mass. 

At startup:
.Run your lights about 4 hours a day, ramping up slowly as the plants grow.
.Change around 50% water daily 1st week, every other day 2nd week, etc.
.Use redundant organic removal media (carbon, purigen). 
.Provide good co2 (if using co2)
.Never, ever disturb the aquasoil. It's already loaded with ammonia and now you're releasing it into the water column at a higher rate.
.If possible, seed the filter or substrate with used substrate or biomedia.

All the above either eliminate organic waste before it turns into ammonia or reduces the effect the ammonia will have on growing algae.

I've started up countless tanks with ADA Aquasoil and if you follow these procedures it should start up clean. No cloudy water or algae. Even if your using ADA light, you should still do these things to be on the safe side.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> Although you can grow healthy plants with pretty much any substrate, I do think that AS is the best substrate going. That being said there are several things to look out for when using AS, especially since it's loaded with Ammonia. If you do these things it should startup clean, clear and pretty much algae-free.
> 
> Keep in mind these are PREVENTIVE things, not that you couldn't be successful without doing them, but this would increase the likelihood of success with any type of setup in terms of light and plant mass.
> 
> ...


This is excellent advice. I think I am going to go with the Light but I will follow these directions. I think it is high time we come together to make an Aquasoil sticky.


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

Got this substrate back in the early part of the year and it sat in a bucket of water and had measurable ammonia after 3 days was .50

After 1 week sitting in the bucket was at around .50 ammonia... After rinsing it and running water into the 5G bucket for about 15 min at a moderate pace not to cause the substrate to break apart, left it sit in the bucket.

Then after 2 weeks of sitting basically the same not quite 1ppm but higher than .50. 

After about a month, less than .50 and more than .25 I gave up and just left it in the bucket with the water.

Today, after 4 more months of it sitting in the bucket (oops I was in a hurry and forgot to test it) I rinsed it further with about 3 1/2 buckets of water doing fill, drain and repeat. After rinsing 0 ammonia.
I will check it tomorrow after sitting for another day. It needs to go in a tank so I hope it is done with the ammonia. I put it into the tank so tomorrow I will fill it up and monitor. If anyone is wantng to know.

It is lighter brown than Amazonia, more like dirt color. I haven't used the regular Amazonia although I bought it it smelled mouldy and they replaced it with the Light version for me.

A friend used Amazonia and mentioned that he was still getting ammonia at 7.5 weeks when I was talking with him. Later said that it stopped a sometime within a couple weeks after that.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

AutumnSky said:


> Got this substrate back in the early part of the year and it sat in a bucket of water and had measurable ammonia after 3 days was .50
> 
> After 1 week sitting in the bucket was at around .50 ammonia... After rinsing it and running water into the 5G bucket for about 15 min at a moderate pace not to cause the substrate to break apart, left it sit in the bucket.
> 
> ...


You testing mimics mine. I have never used regular Amazonia, but this stuff does seem to have way less ammonia than regular. I don't even know if it has enough to cycle my tank. It is worth noting that I seeded my brand new Eheim 2215 with all the media from a fully mature AC50.
I started with the typical Amazonia water changing schedule but have since abandon it. This was my schedule

First three days: 50% change everyday
Following week: 50% twice a week
Rest of the month: 50 once a week

This was partly due to a family matter that kept me from the tank but everything seems fine.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

It is the same old story when people get together, some will like one thing some will like another. Then someone is going to take a fence, or even a gate, because he said, she said, they said, we said. 

I started off with pure gravel, and fish poop being sucked down into the gravel by a home made undergravel filter in 1968 (March 11th 1968 to be precise) under the guidance of a relative. I knew jack diddly squat about nitrates and nitrites or ammonia and cycling this or that. All I knew was I had to change a quarter of the water once every two weeks. Why? Because Uncle Jim said so!

Within a year I was providing three stores with Cryptocorynes (dark green on top and a deep red almost a maroon underneath) and Indian Fern (Ceratopteris cornuta). Was it perfect? Definitely not! My fish had babies, they ate, they pooped the plants grew. I harvested the plants and in exchange I got what I considered free live food and a trip to the fish store once a month after church. My only worry was would the plants survive the 30 minute cycle ride to the LFS. 

Any ideas what I would do while I was at that store? I would listen to people talking about this fish or that fish and learn. Leaning on the counter in two of the stores and just listen to who was breeding what and how, all the time thinking they paid HOW MUCH? WOW! 

The third store owner wanted my plants and gave me the bloodworm and then would say "ok off you go home now your Mam will be waiting on ye" didn't want an eleven year old learning his secrets I guess.

I am reminded of a line in a movie. The line in the movie is "if you can't something nice, don't say nothing at all. Released in 1942, and still true today.

At the end of the day we all come here to learn, me especially!


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

StevieD said:


> It is the same old story when people get together, some will like one thing some will like another. Then someone is going to take a fence, or even a gate, because he said, she said, they said, we said.
> 
> I started off with pure gravel, and fish poop being sucked down into the gravel by a home made undergravel filter in 1968 (March 11th 1968 to be precise) under the guidance of a relative. I knew jack diddly squat about nitrates and nitrites or ammonia and cycling this or that. All I knew was I had to change a quarter of the water once every two weeks. Why? Because Uncle Jim said so!
> 
> ...


Not exactly sure what your trying to say but if you were intending on something resembling "different strokes for different folks" I'm not sure if that is the best advice here. The set up process for Amazonia is well documented and tried n true among gurus here. What we are trying to establish here is if that process reigns true for Amazonia Light. I am by no means an expert but through my research and limited experience I would say, no, it does not. In fact I contacted AFA where I bought the Light and they basically said 1-2 50% water changes weekly for the initial start
up would be sufficient.


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

My Amazonia light is added to a tank now with a cycled filter and after a few days all is going well. Will test tomorrow again but after the first day in the tank and running ammonia was 0 .

The first day all was cloudy, next day was going to add a pouch of Purigen to the 12G Edge after work, store was out but by the next morning was crystal clear anyway. Can see a little dust laying on things so I may take a airline tubing and try sucking some settled dust out, there are shrimp in the tank so must be careful.

It is great to be able to share the experiences, it doesn't mean I have to like or dislike it to be able to share about it.

A product's value isn't always about the dollar amount. For some it is about the dollars and cents, or aesthetics, or purpose/job it does, and so on. 

Personal opinions from me 
about the color is that it is a medium dark look and dark enough I think shrimp will like it and keep good color (I have PRL right now in it), the color blends nicely in the Petrified wood stones and natural plants I have for the tank. Might not like it say with grey blue Seiryu stones though unless it got covered with a thick grass carpet.

As for the body of the soil balls, it seems to hold together pretty well for soaking in a bucket for over 6 months and getting bathtub faucet water poured into it. It will smoosh to silt if squashed between fingers, and is not a fired ceramic type pellet. I have those and love them.

The original bag I received of actual regular Amazonia (not the light) from the company was a bad batch, smelled mouldy (not earthy I can tell the difference  ) like bad potting soil and would mush to silt, almost no substance, with barely touching it. I would imagine that is not the norm for regular Amazonia in 2017 so I can't really compare them against each other.

It grows DHG well in the bowl and cups I have it in. Allows very nice root growth. In my new tank nothing has started really rooting in so soon a few days - 4 now. But I think I will like it a lot based on the cups of plants and the turtle bowl sampler/trial.


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

There's a video about light vs normal. Just search it up on YouTube. I don't think I'm allowed to include links.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bogey said:


> There's a video about light vs normal. Just search it up on YouTube. I don't think I'm allowed to include links.


If your referring to the video by european aquaristics your right, it's good stuff. Goes over everything nicely and mimics my experience with Light. Yes the growth is slower, but I have very little algae. I have to admit, I was hoping for slightly faster growth but I'll take it.

Bump:


AutumnSky said:


> My Amazonia light is added to a tank now with a cycled filter and after a few days all is going well. Will test tomorrow again but after the first day in the tank and running ammonia was 0 .
> 
> The first day all was cloudy, next day was going to add a pouch of Purigen to the 12G Edge after work, store was out but by the next morning was crystal clear anyway. Can see a little dust laying on things so I may take a airline tubing and try sucking some settled dust out, there are shrimp in the tank so must be careful.
> 
> ...


First off, your spot on with Seiryu stone or something like it. The brown color is more suited for dragon stone which is why I went with that and La Plata sand for the front. All whites, tans, and browns.

Second, why did you soak this stuff for so long? I could see doing something like that for regular Amazonia but not Light. Isn't that the whole point of Light? Not having to do that kind of stuff? Also, aren't you limiting the longevity of the soil with such a long soak?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I didn't read all this thread i started and then some argument started
I have no experience with Light, sorry
I do have experience with malaya, africana, and amazonia
I can tell you ammonia leech in both malaya and africana are pathetic, compared to amazonia. All you need is a few back to back water changes and then pretty much your good to go on your routine i guesstimate 2 weeks?
This being said, its a new product out there, not many have tried it out.
I'm sure it has more ammonia then the 2 i mentioned, this is where you hit boom of plant growth by the way when you compliment with water changes. So you got rapid rate and then it slows down some. Oxygen in the soils is important i have heard, and the decay rate of ada's soils are not great, they generally start powdering 6 months in. That would be my biggest drawback in choosing this OUTSTANDING brand soil. If somehow they could make it so it stays in tact and solid where oxygen keeps being provided into the soil.
I recap every 6 months, this is very expensive.
Realize all the buffers are different, one thing no one seemed to mention
some add more peat-malaya/africana so you get lower buffer
Ask away


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Doesn't take much to get algae going. Better safe than sorry, Every tank will be different based on light, plant mass, etc. It's not only about cycling it's about algae.


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

sevendust111 said:


> If your referring to the video by european aquaristics your right, it's good stuff. Goes over everything nicely and mimics my experience with Light. Yes the growth is slower, but I have very little algae. I have to admit, I was hoping for slightly faster growth but I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think Amazonia light is less of a hassle to deal with. And yeah I was referring to European aquatics, there's another video of all about ADA's substrate line. Personally I would just go with Light! I'm going to be using it be soon in my 5 gallon cube 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

sevendust111 said:


> If your referring to the video by european aquaristics your right, it's good stuff. Goes over everything nicely and mimics my experience with Light. Yes the growth is slower, but I have very little algae. I have to admit, I was hoping for slightly faster growth but I'll take it.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


Intended to use it for a specific tank and stock. The stock I was planning on was in a discussion with the seller, it sold before the seller answered my question, like a half hour late . So the Amazonia Light ended up just setting there, and I just now got different stock (PRL shrimp) and set up my tank all these months later.

It could be shortening the life of it, will need to see how it plays out. It still had a decent amount of ammonia in it. It didn't seem THAT light.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

AutumnSky said:


> sevendust111 said:
> 
> 
> > If your referring to the video by european aquaristics your right, it's good stuff. Goes over everything nicely and mimics my experience with Light. Yes the growth is slower, but I have very little algae. I have to admit, I was hoping for slightly faster growth but I'll take it.
> ...


Have you ever gotten a moderate or high ammonia reading? I have tested my water 4 times now and each time I had very little ammonia. I am using an API master kit. The bottles are not expired and never opened but they are about a year and a half old. Wondering if the bottles are done.

I have a 24.1g cube with 2 Current Plus Pros. I had both set to 60% of max on all channels for 5 hours a day. Yesterday I decided to bump up the light to help my stem plants along the the back of the tank. I up the rear Plus Pro by 5% and increased the photoperiod by 15mins. How gradual is the intensity/photoperiod ramp up supposed to be?


----------



## bamaman (Jan 9, 2018)

Dman911 said:


> I wonder if Amazonia was $10 a bag how many people would use and recommend it? I use it and I feel its worth every penny and if others can't afford the price tag or choose not to because they don't feel the benefits are worth the cost I have no problem with that. But call it what it is don't bash a product you haven't used because you feel its over priced compared to the little extras it provides. I can promise you if it was the price of blasting sand we would have a band wagon of people here calling blasting sand garbage. The fact is both all substrates have their benefits. When comparing products I don't include the price in the equation because its all about the product. If the price is not worth the gains then I would say that's a personal decision but it does not affect the quality of a product. I will say that I feel Amazonia is a great product for what its intended to do....grow plants. Is it worth the money... well that's a personal choice that others will have to make but I find it hard to say you can do so without using the product.
> 
> Dan


#wellsaid #truewords 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bamaman (Jan 9, 2018)

sevendust111 said:


> Wooah....I come back to my post a few hours later to this surprise. Didn't realize this would be such a controversial topic. I only posted about the pr of the product because of a poster in this thread and also a thread over at UK Aquatic.
> 
> Could we get back on topic please? Money is not really an issue as the tank is going to be a 24.1 cube. If I go ADA, I am probably gonna get a 9L of Amazonia and La Plata. Shipped will probably be about 100 bucks. Not like I am buying 5 bags of the stuff. Getting a light from sbreef so saving some serious money in that dept.


It's not controversial at all. There are a bunch of whiny ass butthurt millenial cry babies in here. You literally just wanted to know people's opinions who HAVE used the product!!! That's it and these morons went far from that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Smooch said:


> Again, I didn't say anything about price. I'm not go argue about that as that is not what the issue is.
> 
> When ADA decides to deal with their ammonia issues and disclose it to all the unsuspecting people that buy it, only to go on places such as Amazon and complain about ammonia spikes, I'll shut up about it.
> 
> ...



ADA discusses their ammonia situation on the bag......


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

HBdirtbag said:


> ADA discusses their ammonia situation on the bag......


...and on the website and so on and so on. You really just have to follow the instructions.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I switched to Controsoil recently because my lfs carries it and they sell at good price ($49 for 10L). Also it's not messy like Amazonia when you fill up and no ammonia. 

Also I don't get the people complaining about the ammonia. On the bag of Amazonia it straight up says it will cause ammonia spike. 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

gus6464 said:


> ...Also I don't get the people complaining about the ammonia. On the bag of Amazonia it straight up says it will cause ammonia spike.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Yep and they also tell how to manage it.


----------

